# JET BLUE Update in a few days!!!!



## AMDCam (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys, just wanted to spread the word about my computer (in galleries) so you can check it out maybe tomorrow or the next day.

It's NOT finished yet so that's why I'm saying check it out in a couple days. Again, just tryin to get looks at the gallery, don't know another way to get the word out.


----------



## infrared (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool, ill check it out later


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 13, 2006)

Well my motherboard's a piece of shit and FAILED (doesn't start with power button because it shorted out, and the AGP slot doesn't work, plus it looks used because there were some jury rigged pieces on the thing) so it's not ready yet and won't be for a while. Sorry for the thread, but I thought maybe god would give me a break every once in a while, but I guess not for this.


----------

